# Keyboard disable on Gnome



## adripillo (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello, I have a problem with the keyboard. It works fine till Gnome start, once gnome start the only key that works is the BloqNum.
Any can help me to fix it please. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2012)

Did you enable HAL?


```
hald_enable="YES"
```

It's not strictly needed but if it's not there you need to configure Xorg accordingly.

Handbook: 6.4 X11 Configuration


----------



## adripillo (Nov 12, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Did you enable HAL?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Yes, it was already working, don't know what happened.


----------

